# Holy SPL Batman!!!



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Went out to the Eastern Shore today for a MECA show and some of the numbers that the SPL guys put up today were insane. 2xDD8's with 1500watts did a 143+, 4 IA Wardens with 28K watts did a 159+ and there were several 149-150 readings!!! The 159 did a 128 drive by


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

The joys of SPL.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

that's insane..I think we had a 155.7 at the Hayward event. Soooo Looud...WHAT??


----------



## finkster (Jul 17, 2009)

yea. beajays car will **** your ears.


----------

